# Alsa intel8x0 no sound

## rojanu

Hi everyone!

I had a working Alsa with two cards and now my first card, intel8x0 has no sound 

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

has no effect

I have tried downgrading alsa-utils, using alsa-drivers not the kernel drivers, deleted /etc/asound.state and unmute cards again to no avail still I have no sound on

intel8x0,  I do have another sound card thats working OK. last week both were working OK I am not entirely sure what I have changed but not config files anyway

here is some info;

```
# lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

03:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
```

```
# lsmod | grep snd

snd_opl3_synth          9476  0

snd_seq_instr           6144  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       5504  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           2176  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq                39888  3 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            33568  0

snd_mixer_oss          14208  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_cmipci             27168  0

gameport               10248  1 snd_cmipci

snd_opl3_lib            7808  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_cmipci

snd_hwdep               6276  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         5376  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            17184  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5900  4 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_intel8x0           25756  0

snd_ac97_codec         79136  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1920  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                65800  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17028  3 snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd                    39140  13 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,

snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6624  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

```
$ cat ~/.asoundrc

pcm.intel8x0 {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "hw:0"

        card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.cmipci {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "hw:1"

        card 1

}

ctl.cmipci {

        type hw

        card 1

}

```

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

#Card 1

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-intel8x0 index=0

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

#Card 2

alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-cmipci index=1

alias /dev/dsp1 snd-pcm-oss

options snd cards_limit=2

```

```
# cat .config | grep SND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

```

```
# cat .config | grep SOUND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SOUND=m

```

Here is a bit of dmesg output

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:0b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

gameport: kgameportd exiting

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55334 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_rc1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Sun, 27 Aug 2006 17:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r2

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/init.d /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/rc.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://194.117.143.72 ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,now"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd examples fam firefox flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394 imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kdexdeltas kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_en_GB mad mikmod mmx motif mozsvg mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses network nls nomalloccheck nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_nv video_cards_vga video_cards_vmware vorbis win32codecs wmf xine xml xmms xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

OK, now, what am I missing

----------

## JeliJami

Just letting you know you're not alone with this problem.

After an update 2 weeks ago, I've lost all sound on a dual soundcard system!

Before that, sound worked perfect.

My setup:

on-board: Via VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller

PCI-card: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

----------

## clintpatty

I never got alsa to work on this when I recently set up a system.  I used oss and it worked.

----------

## mysiar

on my laptop it works perfect

```
lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

```
 lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            34464  0

snd_mixer_oss          14592  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28928  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5760  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44112  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6284  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           26524  1

snd_intel8x0m          13452  1

snd_ac97_codec         79776  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

snd_ac97_bus            2176  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                68612  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18308  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7432  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

```

.asoundrc from alsa without any change (I'm not even sure it is used for anything)

```
cat ~/.asoundrc

#

# Configuration for the Intel ICH4/ICH5/ICH6 chips

#

<confdir:pcm/front.conf>

ICH4.pcm.front.0 {

        @args [ CARD ]

        @args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type softvol

        slave.pcm {

                type hw

                card $CARD

                device 0

        }

        control {

                name "PCM Playback Volume"

                card $CARD

        }

}

# default with dmix+softvol & dsnoop

ICH4.pcm.default {

        @args [ CARD ]

        @args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type asym

        playback.pcm {

                type plug

                slave.pcm {

                        type softvol

                        slave.pcm {

                                @func concat

                                strings [ "dmix:" $CARD ]

                        }

                        control {

                                name "PCM Playback Volume"

                                card $CARD

                        }

                }

        }

        capture.pcm {

                type plug

                slave.pcm {

                        @func concat

                        strings [ "dsnoop:" $CARD ]

                }

        }

}

<confdir:pcm/surround40.conf>

ICH4.pcm.surround40.0 {

        @args [ CARD ]

        @args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type softvol

        slave.pcm {

                type hooks

                slave.pcm {

                        type hw

                        card $CARD

                        device 0

                }

                hooks.0 {

                        type ctl_elems

                        hook_args [

                        {

                                name "Channel Mode"

                                preserve true

                                value "4ch"

                                lock true

                                optional true

                        }

                        # for old drivers

                        {

                                name "Line-In As Surround"

                                preserve true

                                value true

                                optional true

                        }

                        {

                                name "Surround Down Mix"

                                preserve true

                                value off

                                lock true

                                optional true

                        }

                        ]

                }

        }

        control {

                name "PCM Playback Volume"

                card $CARD

        }

}

<confdir:pcm/surround41.conf>

<confdir:pcm/surround50.conf>

<confdir:pcm/surround51.conf>

ICH4.pcm.surround51.0 {

        @args [ CARD ]

        @args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        type softvol

        slave.pcm {

                type hooks

                slave.pcm {

                        type hw

                        card $CARD

                        device 0

                }

                hooks.0 {

                        type ctl_elems

                        hook_args [

                        {

                                name "Channel Mode"

                                preserve true

                                value "6ch"

                                lock true

                                optional true

                        }

                        # for old drivers

                        {

                                name "Line-In As Surround"

                                preserve true

                                value true

                                optional true

                        }

                        {

                                name "Mic As Center/LFE"

                                preserve true

                                value true

                                optional true

                        }

                        {

                                name "Surround Down Mix"

                                preserve true

                                value off

                                lock true

                                optional true

                        }

                        {

                                name "Center/LFE Down Mix"

                                preserve true

                                value off

                                lock true

                                optional true

                        }

                        ]

                }

        }

        control {

                name "PCM Playback Volume"

                card $CARD

        }

}

<confdir:pcm/iec958.conf>

ICH4.pcm.iec958.0 {

        @args [ CARD AES0 AES1 AES2 AES3 ]

        @args.CARD {

                type string

        }

        @args.AES0 {

                type integer

        }

        @args.AES1 {

                type integer

        }

        @args.AES2 {

                type integer

        }

        @args.AES3 {

                type integer

        }

        type hooks

        slave.pcm {

                type hw

                card $CARD

                device 4

        }

        hooks.0 {

                type ctl_elems

                hook_args [

                        {

                                name "IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA"

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value 3

                                optional true

                        }

                        {

                                name "IEC958 Playback Default"

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value [ $AES0 $AES1 $AES2 $AES3 ]

                        }

                        {

                                name "IEC958 Playback Switch"

                                lock true

                                preserve true

                                value true

                        }

                ]

        }

}

```

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:40:55 dragonheart Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

#alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0m

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

```
cat .config | grep SND | grep -v '#' 

NOTHING - I use external alsa

```

```
epm -qaG | grep alsa

media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.11

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11

media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

```

```
cat .config | grep SOUND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SOUND=y

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_rc1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Sat, 26 Aug 2006 13:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/grass60/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/various /usr/local/overlays/mysiar"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdr cli crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd f77 foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imap imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx vorbis win32codecs xine xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

hope guys that it will help you

Guys you cannot use simultaneously external alsa and alsa from the kernel.

Switch off everything in the kernel regarding sound except

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y
```

and then 

emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils

After that you should enjoy you sound from Intel cheap.

----------

## rojanu

 *mysiar wrote:*   

> on my laptop it works perfect
> 
> ```
> lspci | grep audio
> 
> ...

 

if you have 1 sound card why would need to mention a second card

----------

## kamracik

got similar problem but i have working 2 cards. But i cant use both dmix at the same time :/ and i dont change nothing, it just stop working and showing file descriptor in bad state.

----------

## mysiar

 *rojanu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if you have 1 sound card why would need to mention a second card

 

It doesn't really matter, does it ?

As long it is working   :Wink: 

I have got 2 cards, second one is modem, but it is commented in alsa file.

Never had a time to test if modem is working or not.

2 modules: 

snd_intel8x0

snd_intel8x0m

```
/etc/make.conf

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m"

```

----------

## Phz

My dual card setup is not producing sound through the primary card(intel8x0). It is however producing sound through the secondary card(usb-audio Logitech USB Headset).

This is a fresh install on a new system the hardware is as follows:

Asus P4C800 Deluxe 

P4 3.0ghz

Western Digital Raptor 36.6 sata hdd

1 gig DDR ram (2x512 modules)

I doubt any other hardware is relevant the asus motherboard however has onboard sound card using the intel8x0

```

g20061 ~ # lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

g20061 ~ #

```

my kernel version:

```
g20061 ~ # ls /boot/|grep genkernel

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

g20061 ~ #
```

compiled with alsa drivers as kernel modules

```
g20061 linux # cat .config | grep SND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

CONFIG_SND_DT019X=m

CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

g20061 linux #
```

(Note: This is a genkernel compiled with menuconfig and no other options I checked to make sure the right modules were in the kernel but did not remove any unneccary ones so there is alot of junk in this code)

```
g20061 linux # lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            37408  0

snd_mixer_oss          16896  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0

snd_seq_oss            30208  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8064  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48208  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_usb_audio          70240  0

snd_usb_lib            15616  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            23584  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          8716  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               9604  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_intel8x0           31260  0

snd_ac97_codec         83488  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            3200  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                76292  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22020  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    49636  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_usb_audio,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10208  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10504  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usbcore
```

```
g20061 linux # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

##  OSS/Free portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

options snd-intel8x0 index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp1 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=3

g20061 linux #

```

From what else I see everything is pretty much the same as anyone else in this post who is having problems. However being as this is a new install on new hardware I can not say I have had this setup working before. I followed pretty much every ALSA guide I could find on gentoo docs and on the unofficial wiki, to no avail. My usb headset sound out is working(I have not tested the input yet). 

Any help is appreciated, I am pulling my hair out trying to get this to work. I am almost ready to chuck the usb headset and install a single card only(intel8x0).

Thanks.

EDIT***

My make.conf file

```
g20061 linux # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-ipv6 -qt -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X gtk png gnome dbus hal avahi bash-completion alsa oss"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

g20061 linux #

```

----------

## Hara

Hmm something must've broke cause I now have the same problem and it was working yesterday. My sound is now dead.

```

HVLinuxMobile hara # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

can't open sequencer                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: load_state:1250: Cannot find soundcard '0'...

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## Hara

Re-emerging udev fixed it.

----------

## escobar

After alsaconf I get this

```

Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...

```

My setup is like mysiar's, but this:

```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
```

Same intel8x0 driver tough.... 

everytime I try alsamixer I get:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks a lot

----------

## mikaufmann

hi i haved the same problem 

now i emerged  alsa-driver-1.0.13_rc1

its work perfektly with the version 1.0.12 its dostnt work no device

you must create the file /etc/portage/package.unmask 

=alsa-driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13_rc1

=media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13_rc1

i hope that is the result of your problem

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SuperV

for me, a reinstall of udev to dev-100-r2 and a restart of alsa seems to have fixed it

----------

